# PRINTING ARTWORK FROM iTUNES ALBUMS



## jeannot (Apr 2, 2004)

I purchased an album on iTunes, worked great...









Now is there a way of printing the artwork for the cover? You can see it on the screen but I can't seem to find a way of printing a copy  

Thanks


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Make playlist with album and art..

Click on playlist

Click File - Print - Mosaic

Will mprint the album art on the front and track listing for the back


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Or download a copy of Disclabel.

You should be able to get it from download.com or VersionTracker. It's shareware so the functionality may be limited unless you pay, but the program makes great labels for your cds/dvds and imports iTunes art and playlists.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Or go to Amazon, open a browser page with the artwork and print it


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

if you right click on the small thumbnail image in iTunes and click copy, paste it into photoshop or something like that, and you get a full size image, and you can print that or do whatever you want with it.


----------

